# The ultimate coffee machine..



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

..well, it makes coffee and does it without fuss









Plus it lives at our lass's house where my 'stuff' isn't allowed any-more














Add water, freshly ground coffee and milk. Switch on and wait for the 'pop'










I find flippin' the lid shut before it finishes stops it overflowing.

Don't worry, I've still got this...


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Tut tut.


----------



## Ensoluna SA (Jun 20, 2018)

some of my ultimate coffee machines. :+)


----------



## KopiO (Nov 8, 2014)

First picture = Boom


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Love the sputnik one


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Ooooh an electric bialetti Mukka! Fancy! Mukka was the best description of my manual one, worked in the sense of hot liquid was at the end, but the bubbles of milky coffee were weird

Great for camping though!


----------

